# It is finished.



## alleyyooper (Apr 15, 2018)

It is finished, only the mud is holding us back. We left our 1985 Buick LeSabre limited collectors edition at the paint shop the end of Oct for a complete paint job.








If you look close you can see the stripe is tape, it is now painted on.











The hood is dull with cracked & pitted paint plus a pine sap stain in the right rear corner.






Other problems with the paint also like this quarter roof line peel, a old key scratch repair that was no longer hiding the scratch.
















Some surface rust on one quarter.






Badges were uguly and were repainted.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 15, 2018)

We visited it in Febuary, mostly to get the power antenna so I could replace the cord in it. the fender had to be removed to get to it.

Left side with 3 primer coat. It had been stripped to bare metal and 2 epoxie primer coats applied then the sanding coats. the first of which is shown.







Right side with fender missing. door in the black epoxie coat.















Broken power antenna cable.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 15, 2018)

After a few weeks of really crappy weather snow resulting in salt covered roads, we went and got it taking it to Kares moms house April 1st.

A shiney hood now.






These are repainted badges, As GM parts they are NLA.





The key scratch over the left rear wheel well is gone.





The surface rust on th eright rear quarter is also gone.





The stripe is now painted on.





The banker is very happy with the results for the money spent.





We waited for a night when the temps got really cold and froze up our muddy gravel road and drive way to bring it home.

Thursday it got up to 71F, so I detailed the engine compartment a good bit but can use a little more. Also did the trunk and replaced the mat. Started putting our show supplys in there, sun canopy, weights to hold it in place in the wind, bag chairs, easle and story board and all the cleaners & polishes towels and rags I will need at the shows.

Weather permitting First Show April 21st Midland Michigan.
Weather pertimtting April 28th Freeland Michigan.
Weather permitting April 29th Shepard Michigan.

If your in the area stop and say hello.


 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks great! 

Clearly, a lot of work put into it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you.
Yes on the lot of work.

 Al


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2018)

That looks really good. They done a heckuva job.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you for the nice comment.

Yes they did a great job. I didn't take pictures yet of the door jams or the door edges either. The under side of the trunk lid shines just like the top side and all the information tags were clear coated then masked off and paint applied then clear coated again.

The under side of the hood was pained a flat black. I am still not sure I like it that way after seeing rhe trunk.

 Al


----------

